# Tell me about your dremel



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is what I have and have used it on my dogs, large and small since I had my Doberman. That's when I began doing nails this way. It has a variable speed and can get very powerful so you must be careful. I do 3 or 4 swipes and then move onto the next nail, back and forth until they're where I want them. 



I love the flex shaft attachment. It makes it more maneuverable. It's about $30. 



This is the best instruction site I know of, very good and thorough. I don't know if you already know the pre-cautions and things with a Dremel, but here ya go in case you want to see some good info: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

I think because of the high rpm, they work very well without that tendency to catch and skip on the nail. I tried those pet store grinders when I left my Dremel somewhere when I was visiting...so until I could get it, I got some plastic thing and it was terrible...not powerful enough for larger nails...it wouldn't take them down much at all. And on my little Chihuahua's nails, they'd catch. I don't turn my Dremel all the way to the highest speed, but it's up there almost to the highest, so very short little swipes so it won't get the nails heated.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Heeheee -- I read that thread title as "Tell me about your dream...!"  Picturing a Freudian individual posting. Must be because I saw a man today who was the spitting image of photos of Freud - right down to the round spectacles!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha Nifty! I'm always doing that too! I re-read a sentence and think to myself, oh my, that's way tamer than I thought at first. Anyway there's no way I could dremel anything 3 or 4 times with the one I got...and it was $60! I think I will send it back and get a builder's dremel. Way more powerful.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Ha,ha Nifty! I'm always doing that too! I re-read a sentence and think to myself, oh my, that's way tamer than I thought at first. Anyway there's no way I could dremel anything 3 or 4 times with the one I got...and it was $60! I think I will send it back and get a builder's dremel. Way more powerful.


What do you mean dremel anything 3 or 4 times? 

Oh, and only the attachment flex thing was around $30. The Dremel was around $90 or $95 but it came with a lot of attachments and a big case. You can shop around and see what you can find. I got mine at a True Value hardware store when I lived in Idaho and it probably wasn't the least expensive place to get it. But I figure the thing could be used for wood working projects and all kinds of things. (Like I'm really into that. lol) But seriously, I think you can do a lot of things with this tool. I just haven't really explored that.

I hope my pictures and the link to those instructions are helpful to you.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> What do you mean dremel anything 3 or 4 times?
> 
> Oh, and only the attachment flex thing was around $30. The Dremel was around $90 or $95 but it came with a lot of attachments and a big case. You can shop around and see what you can find. I got mine at a True Value hardware store when I lived in Idaho and it probably wasn't the least expensive place to get it. But I figure the thing could be used for wood working projects and all kinds of things. (Like I'm really into that. lol) But seriously, I think you can do a lot of things with this tool. I just haven't really explored that.
> 
> I hope my pictures and the link to those instructions are helpful to you.


Yes they are very helpful; thank you! You said you take 3 or 4 passes and that's all that's needed. I took about 10 passes, the motor stalled, and still I couldn't notice the difference except for the slight burny bone smell. Indy and I were both looking at her foot curiously thinking, oh wow, it smells like the nail burned. But it really didn't grind the nail much at all. I need the powerful one that you have.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

My husband bought this dremel for me since I was always grabbing his from his workshop. Like Poodlebeguiled, I swipe 3-4 times and on to the next nail so Cooper's nails don't get hot. Works quite well.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7700-1-15-MultiPro-7-2-Volt/dp/B002BACCDA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427854414&sr=8-1&keywords=7.2+volt+dremel[/ame]

That is the one I use. I HATE cords. They get in the way and I get irritated because they don't let you hold it in awkward angles. This one is pretty powerful and holds it charge for quite a while. I can use it for a few days (5-7 dogs a day) without having to charge it again. Just change the sanding pads when they start getting worn down and you wont have a problem with burning nails.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The so called 'pet nail grinders' are useless. I have a workshop type dremel too and have had it for over 15yrs! It was originally purchased to do the nails on my larger parrots (Macaws and Cockatoos) so it is corded but very very powerful!
It's also a handy tool to have around the house Hahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> The so called 'pet nail grinders' are useless. I have a workshop type dremel too and have had it for over 15yrs! It was originally purchased to do the nails on my larger parrots (Macaws and Cockatoos) so it is corded but very very powerful!
> It's also a handy tool to have around the house Hahahaha!!!!!!!



Not true, the corded one that I have works fine. It takes a little longer maybe, but I love that I don't have to worry about getting their hair caught in it. I have not clipped nails in years.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine is corded and I've had it a long time now. My issue with it is the circumference is a bit large for my hand, so I don't feel it's ever quite felt right. That has affected my use of it a bit, but it's still used effectively. (red faced: just not often enough)


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought a workshop-style dremmel from Harbor Freight several years ago for pretty cheap (~$20), and it's worked fine. You can buy replacement sanders for it cheaply too, at any hardware store.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I started with the blue dremel that is 2 speeds and battery powered and I didn't really like it. At first it worked ok and on my mom's chihuahua girls it does alright but after a short while it wouldn't hold a charge and it seemed to take forever to do my dog's nails. 

I just limped along with it for way too long and when I got Hazel I knew it wasn't going to fit the bill so for Christmas I asked for a more powerful one. 

I got one that has 10 speeds and a cord and the difference is WOW!! Now I'm mad that I didn't just get the more powerful one a long time ago!

It is a little heavy and awkward to hold and I have thought about getting the wand. This thread might be the push I needed to get the wand!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Yes they are very helpful; thank you! You said you take 3 or 4 passes and that's all that's needed. I took about 10 passes, the motor stalled, and still I couldn't notice the difference except for the slight burny bone smell. Indy and I were both looking at her foot curiously thinking, oh wow, it smells like the nail burned. But it really didn't grind the nail much at all. I need the powerful one that you have.


Oh it usually takes more than 3 or 4 passes to get the nails the right length, depending on how long they are. I just mean I only take 3 or 4 passes across each nail at a time so it won't burn my babies. With that kind of friction it can get very hot. Then I'll go onto the next nail and so on. I'll return to the first nail and repeat. It can take 2 or 3 repeats, depending on how long I procrastinate between nail trims. I don't let them get very long but sometimes a _little_ on the long side. If I would do it like I planned...every 3 or 4 days, it might just take 1 or 2 repeats. lol. That's the best way to keep their nails short and pretty....a couple times a week. But alas....

I do my son's dog's nails and before I see her again, sometimes they've gotten really long and it takes a long time. She's a pretty good sized dog and her nails are black and VERY hard. There's no way a pet store grinder with lower RPMs could handle her nails. The thing would wear out from old age before I was done with one foot. lol.

I did get Maurice's tail in it and that's in part why his tail is so skimpy. But Matisse has trouble keeping his head up and out of the way. I'm working on teaching him but it's really annoying. He'll put his nose down when I'm holding him on my lap and I can't see plus it's scary what he'll do. So sometimes I get help from my ex or someone to hold his head up out of the way. If I don't have anyone, I put his ears in a rubber band and stick that bunch between my teeth and hold his head up by force. lol. It would make quite a picture. So a guard thing around the wheel thingy that spins would be nice, although I imagine his hair could still fall into it. Maurice is so small that he's all bunched up and everything is so close so I must be very careful to stretch his leg out in front quite a ways or I might catch some hair from anywhere. He doesn't give me that trouble that Matisse does about being so fascinated that he has to put his nose down where I'm working to know what's going on. Maurice is more like a Gumby toy. If I place his head up close to my chest, he leaves it there or if I pull out a leg, he doesn't try to pull it back...very pliable he is. lol.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh it usually takes more than 3 or 4 passes to get the nails the right length, depending on how long they are. I just mean I only take 3 or 4 passes across each nail at a time so it won't burn my babies. With that kind of friction it can get very hot. Then I'll go onto the next nail and so on. I'll return to the first nail and repeat. It can take 2 or 3 repeats, depending on how long I procrastinate between nail trims. I don't let them get very long but sometimes a _little_ on the long side. If I would do it like I planned...every 3 or 4 days, it might just take 1 or 2 repeats. lol. That's the best way to keep their nails short and pretty....a couple times a week. But alas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the pro bel with Toys - their ears and nose are only a couple of inches away from their paws - so easy for them to dip down and get hurt. Why don't you get one of the pet ones with the cover for them - they are fine for the little toy's nails!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That's the pro bel with Toys - their ears and nose are only a couple of inches away from their paws - so easy for them to dip down and get hurt. Why don't you get one of the pet ones with the cover for them - they are fine for the little toy's nails!


I think I mentioned it once but when I was visiting here in Wa, when I lived in Idaho, I forgot and left my Dremel here. So there I was, back home in Idaho without a grinder. So, I went to the pet store and got a pet type grinder...don't remember which one for about $25 to use until the next time I traveled back over the mountains to Wa. Anyhow, I had the Doberman and Lab and the two Chihuahuas. The big dogs...no way. It didn't grind off anything. I'd have been better off using an emory board. The tiny Chihuahuas, especially Chulita with her white nails have and had very soft, thin, tiny nails, just like these toy Poodles. Well, Maurice's are black. White nails seem to always be softer, including horse hooves. lol. Anyhow, I didn't like how the lower RPM on that thing would cause it to jump, skip, catch the nail. It drove the dogs crazy so I returned it. I like the power on the regular Dremel. It works very smoothly and doesn't tend to catch unless I turn it too low. But it_ is_ risky so I usually get someone to help me hold the dog's head back so I can get at them. It doesn't take but a few minutes to do those little nails. My son's dog is no problem. Her legs are long and she keeps her head out of the way. I just sit next to her and go at it. 

I think when I get Matisse trained better to stick his leg way out forward like Maurice does better now, that would help. And his head needs to be kept up, so I'm working on it. But it does make me feel better when I get some help from someone.

I wonder if the Pro bel is something different from what I had. I could check it out.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have had the higher end peticure and I have a new one, made by sunbeam I think? The both grind fine for a tpoo - takes maybe five minutes to do the whole dog if that. But I actually liked the cap better on the peticure, I am sorry I didn't get another if those when I needed a new one.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a work shop dremmel to but I have no idea what kind it is or where it came from. I don't remember ever buying a dremmel. Other than dog nails I have no idea why I would even want one but there it is.

Rick


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

After catching Oliver's ear hair and a bit of his ear in the dremel not too long after getting him :````(, I wrapped a long scarf around his head and ears. But what really worked was finally locating a snood the right size for him.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

This is my dremel, works great but heavy


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have the Multi-Pro, the one Michelle mentioned. She has a link to it on Amazon. It's cordless, which makes it easy to use anywhere, fairly heavy but not enough to be a problem. It took some time for me to work up the courage to try it, but Jazzie is willing to go along with anything I ask her to, so I use it regularly now. I haven't tried to accustom Blue to it yet, but that's in his future. I'll never clip nails again. Love my Dremel.


----------

